# I Can't Move on...



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't understand what is wrong with me or if i am doing something wrong.

We were married young. I was 22, she was 20. We had our son a year before we got married.

We were living with her parents in september and i got sick of the constant fights, yelling, and her total lack of disrespect of her texting other men right in front of me. 

I got a message on a myspace from the guy she was sleeping with telling me that my wife was a total **** and sleeping with him.

Now, since ive moved out, shes got a newboyfriend, and everyone in her social circle seams to approve of her relationship with him. Her parents, her family, and even her freinds. She's still legally married to me and everyone has no problem with her having a new boyfriend.

Ive begged and pleaded to try and get her to work on our relationship. But it obviously hasnt worked.

Now I know i wasn't the greatest husband, but i supported my family while she dropped college classes and lied about how she spend her money. I just can't get over the fact that everyone i used to be close with approves of her new relationship while shes still legally married.

I think it hurts the most that she most likley lied to her family and friends and tried to make her self look like a queen and that i just up and left my family. She was the perfect wife and she wasnt good enough for me.

Ehhhh


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Theres a few stories like this that I've seen. Sometimes people just do whatever they want, justify it somehow, and treat their partners like absolute sh*t.

I'm sorry you went through this. There might have been warning signs, but sometimes we love someone and want to make it work. 

Try to make a clean break. Learn something from this so you can make your next wife very happy.

Before getting into another relationship, you might want to do personal counseling to try to get over some of this and figure out how to do it better.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

I can relate to how painful it is to have the in-laws turn their back at you and not even care...
My H. has told them who knows what ...i know he has said that he's just not happy with me but it must be something else because they do not speak to me anymore...i invited them to my daughters 1st BDay party even though they've done such hurtful things to me since the split...i will make a separate post about that soon. BUT it's so painful..i knew these people for 10 years...always welcomed them in my home...bought presents for them for every occasion because their son was too busy to do that, I've been even reminding him to call them when he would slack on that...and in the End NO respect...at least for their grandchildren...and WHY?!...no idea....he must have said horrible things about me and painted himself a saint.....it's very hurtful....


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

vivea said:


> I can relate to how painful it is to have the in-laws turn their back at you and not even care...
> My H. has told them who knows what ...i know he has said that he's just not happy with me but it must be something else because they do not speak to me anymore...i invited them to my daughters 1st BDay party even though they've done such hurtful things to me since the split...i will make a separate post about that soon. BUT it's so painful..i knew these people for 10 years...always welcomed them in my home...bought presents for them for every occasion because their son was too busy to do that, I've been even reminding him to call them when he would slack on that...and in the End NO respect...at least for their grandchildren...and WHY?!...no idea....he must have said horrible things about me and painted himself a saint.....it's very hurtful....


20+ years for me, and I have been shunned, if I had been having an affair, or been violent or I was the one that walked out I could understand, but I was none of those.


----------

